# equipo aiwa no lee cd's



## guillesj (Sep 24, 2006)

salu2 por favor quisiera q alguien me ayude con un equipo aiwa q tengo pero q no reconoce ya ningun cd, por mas q le coloco cd's limpiadores, agradecere su ayuda


----------



## jokingo (Sep 27, 2006)

Has probado a limpiarle tu mismo la lente desmontando la carcasa del lector?? Hay que hacerlo con mucho cuidado, pasarle un baston de esos para limpiarse las orejas mojado con alcohol para que no oxide nada y se evapore enseguida. Que no le de luz directamente a la lente.

Pero si no es cuestion de limpieza deberias de contarnos cuando y como dejo de leer y si hace algun tipo de ruido ( intenta leer y no pilla el cd ) o si tu has notado algo extraño.


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 11, 2006)

guillesj dijo:
			
		

> salu2 por favor quisiera q alguien me ayude con un equipo aiwa q tengo pero q no reconoce ya ningun cd, por mas q le coloco cd's limpiadores, agradecere su ayuda



limpielo con un copito de algodon la lente y si tiene un flower soplelo bien por todos lados si aun asi no funciona calibrelo por medio de un potenciometro que tiene detras suavemente y si con esto no funciona cambie la unidad por una nueva por lo general en estos equipos son baratas entre 8 y 20 dolares


----------



## jokingo (Oct 18, 2006)

Lo malo de calibrar por medio del potenciometro si no tienes mucha idea de ello ni que valor te tiene que dar la resistencia es que te puedes pasar y cargarte el lecto, asi que ten cuidado.

Yo ya me he cargado uno por culpa de un polimetro en mal estado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 18, 2006)

El lector no, el pickup o laser, pero si ya esta gastado no importa.

El alcohol no es recomendable porque deja residuo, conel bastoncito humedecido hay mas que suficiente, tambien sirve el limpiacristales o yo uso ñiquido para limpiar lentes de fotografia.

Puedes girar unso dos milimetros a derecha o izquierda, si no te tira, pues laser nuevo.
Debes coguer los numeritos que hay en un pegatina, con suerte seran de la serie kss212 o 213 que son "baratitos"

Si los compras recuerda que llevan un puente que proteje el laser que debe desoldarse, pregunta en la tienda


----------



## alexarmy (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola , con respecto al puente que proteje  el laser que debe desoldarse , en este caso es un pick-up kss213c nuevo que tube que sustituir de un equipo de sonido LG-modelo FHH-390A. Bueno mi pregunta es cual es ese puente que proteje al laser . El equipo esta "parado " pues soy nuevo en esto y al montar el laser nuevo al equipo no emite luz el laser.

Agradesco la información aqui espuesta , pero necesito ayuda Gracias


----------



## zaiz (Abr 30, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> El alcohol no es recomendable porque deja residuo, conel bastoncito humedecido hay mas que suficiente, tambien sirve el limpiacristales o yo uso ñiquido para limpiar lentes de fotografia.



Puede que funcione una mezcla de agua con vinagre.


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 30, 2009)

agua con vinagre?  esa formula secreta nunca la habia escuchado... y no deja residuos?


----------



## zaiz (Abr 30, 2009)

Pues es un tip para limpiar cristales. Quedan muy limpios.


----------



## Daniel.more (May 1, 2009)

hola....lo mejor en estos casos es mezclar alcohol isopropilico con agua destilada,y meter la lente
de remojo en un equipo de ultrasonidos,si es suciedad interior se acabo el problema......si no tienes el equipo puedes acudir a una optica de estas de venta de gafas,y ellos te la limpian en ultrasonidos..saludos


----------

